# Price of Cigarettes in your town? Marlboro..



## copsnrobbers

Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
I was in Virginia last week.
They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..


----------



## strollingbones

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..




i call bullmal on this....

i live in nc...a very friendly ciggie state and reds have been 5 bucks or more for a long time


----------



## editec

$7.98 per pack for American Spirits (they tend to be more expensive).

Not sure how much of that is Maine taxes.


----------



## Douger

$1.65


----------



## 007

Don't smoke.

Problem solved.


----------



## strollingbones

editec said:


> $7.98 per pack for American Spirits (they tend to be more expensive).
> 
> Not sure how much of that is Maine taxes.




damn american spirits prove its the additives that make a smoke good


----------



## Mr. H.

Douger said:


> $1.65



10 cigs per pack?
Kinda like litres vs gallons?


----------



## Mr Natural

I've seen them as high as $14.00 a pack in NYC.


----------



## High_Gravity

Its like $5.45 for a pack of Newport 100's down here in Birmingham.


----------



## Douger

High_Gravity said:


> Its like $5.45 for a pack of Newport 100's down here in Birmingham.


I heard Newpotes cause violent behavior, a speech impediment and left males without the ability to pull their pants up or correctly wear a ball cap.
 Could be a conspiracy.......dunno ?


----------



## High_Gravity

Douger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like $5.45 for a pack of Newport 100's down here in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Newpotes cause violent behavior, a speech impediment and left males without the ability to pull their pants up or correctly wear a ball cap.
> Could be a conspiracy.......dunno ?
Click to expand...


That's all non sense.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Malboro 100's are $5.60 a pack here in northwestern Illinois.  I quit smoking last August.  Guess it's a good thing cause that's like $56.00 a carton.  It's insane.  BTW, I'd love a smoke right about now.  Damn...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Salems are $5.50 in SW Illinois, but only $4.60 in the St. Louis area.

Guess where I go to buy them?


----------



## Caroljo

strollingbones said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullmal on this....
> 
> i live in nc...a very friendly ciggie state and reds have been 5 bucks or more for a long time
Click to expand...


We were in W Virginia at Christmas and got them for the $3.25/pack...i was surprised!  In Michigan i can get the Marlboro Special Blends for $5.22/pack.  I should have loaded up in W Virginia! Lol!

(we were in W Virginia going and coming back from NC!! Going to NC again this coming week....get to finally see my new grandson!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Luissa

Can be anywhere from 7.60 something to 9, depends on the store. Which is why I go to Idaho.


----------



## Montrovant

I quit smoking cigarettes a few years ago because of the cost (now I smoke cigars) but Marlboro's have been over $5 a pack here in GA for a long time now.


----------



## Moonglow

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..



3.05 in a democratic led govenor state of missouri.
Now the local reps are republicans and have raised property taxes 20% in the last three years.


----------



## Mr.Nick

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..



They're like $5.00 here in my county but in Crook County they're around $10.00.

I either smoke Pall Mall (4.25) or buy tobacco to roll my own (4.25)...

I used to buy them online from Europe but the government started seizing my shipments. 

Hell, I remember buying half-cartons for 8 bucks...


----------



## Mr.Nick

Moonglow said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.05 in a democratic led govenor state of missouri.
> Now the local reps are republicans and have raised property taxes 20% in the last three years.
Click to expand...


Bullshit...

I was in St. Louis last week and DIDN'T PAY nearly $6.00 for a pack.....


----------



## nimeide

hear marlboro menthol cigarette also prices


----------



## copsnrobbers

Moonglow said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.05 in a democratic led govenor state of missouri.
> Now the local reps are republicans and have raised property taxes 20% in the last three years.
Click to expand...


Makes sense really. Got to pay for those pensions the Dems created by sucking up to unions.
No joke no sarcasm intended.


----------



## SillyWabbit

Just over 6 bucks a pack at local liquor store here in SoCal. Now, if you know the right folks (who get their smokes from out of state when they travel, or bring them in from Mexico) the price is a lot cheaper--but that is illegal and I wouldn't know anything more about that.


----------



## Ernie S.

$46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.


----------



## Sarah G

SillyWabbit said:


> Just over 6 bucks a pack at local liquor store here in SoCal. Now, if you know the right folks (who get their smokes from out of state when they travel, or bring them in from Mexico) the price is a lot cheaper--but that is illegal and I wouldn't know anything more about that.



  Obviously not enough to make you quit.  STOP the madness, no more ciggies.  Blech.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr.Nick said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're like $5.00 here in my county but in Crook County they're around $10.00.
> 
> I either smoke Pall Mall (4.25) or buy tobacco to roll my own (4.25)...
> 
> I used to buy them online from Europe but the government started seizing my shipments.
> 
> Hell, I remember buying half-cartons for 8 bucks...
Click to expand...


I used to have my Cubans shipped in from Madrid. The damned things were made 200 miles away and traveled across the Atlantic twice to get to me


----------



## SillyWabbit

Sarah G said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 6 bucks a pack at local liquor store here in SoCal. Now, if you know the right folks (who get their smokes from out of state when they travel, or bring them in from Mexico) the price is a lot cheaper--but that is illegal and I wouldn't know anything more about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not enough to make you quit.  STOP the madness, no more ciggies.  Blech.
Click to expand...


They can take my ciggies from my cold, dead hands.

Wait, uh oh. . .


----------



## hortysir

Ernie S. said:


> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.



I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
Not worth the effort to me.
So much tobacco falls out, IMO.

I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton


----------



## SillyWabbit

hortysir said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
Click to expand...



Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.

I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!


----------



## hortysir

SillyWabbit said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
Click to expand...


Back when school lunch was $.75 I'd buy a pack for sixty-five cents and have a dime to buy a chocolate milk at lunch then eat when I got home


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back when school lunch was $.75 I'd buy a pack for sixty-five cents and have a dime to buy a chocolate milk at lunch then eat when I got home
Click to expand...


They let you buy ciggies?


----------



## Ernie S.

hortysir said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
Click to expand...


They had the same thing in Florida several places near me. One place had loose cigarettes when they opened up, but once they got the machines dialed in they were great, The place here in Foley seems to be spot on. There's no more tobacco in the bottom of my case than with my regular Camel filters.


----------



## Ernie S.

SillyWabbit said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
Click to expand...


Punk! I remember 27 cents a pack and buck seventy five cartons.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when school lunch was $.75 I'd buy a pack for sixty-five cents and have a dime to buy a chocolate milk at lunch then eat when I got home
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They let you buy ciggies?
Click to expand...


Only if a certain person was working


----------



## SillyWabbit

Ernie S. said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk! I remember 27 cents a pack and buck seventy five cartons.
Click to expand...


And walked, barefoot, 20 miles, in the snow to school.


----------



## hortysir

Uphill









Both ways


----------



## SillyWabbit

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when school lunch was $.75 I'd buy a pack for sixty-five cents and have a dime to buy a chocolate milk at lunch then eat when I got home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They let you buy ciggies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if a certain person was working
Click to expand...


Not really, in fact, we'd hang out smoking within clear sight of the admin offices of the school.


----------



## copsnrobbers

I bought three packs of Marlboro today. I miss placed two of them within an hour of buying them.
Let me suggest this: Don't have a stroke, it really will fuck with your head.


----------



## SillyWabbit

copsnrobbers said:


> I bought three packs of Marlboro today. I miss placed two of them within an hour of buying them.
> Let me suggest this: Don't have a stroke, it really will fuck with your head.



I promise not to. I cannot, however, promise what my brain will do.

Now I'm scared--and taking an aspirin.


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullmal on this....
> 
> i live in nc...a very friendly ciggie state and reds have been 5 bucks or more for a long time
Click to expand...


It's true, certain ones will go on sale and that's frequently the price, especially if they're new releases.  Some of the 'cheap' brands are around $3.70 per pack regularly, the normal premium cigs go for around $5 per pack now that Va has added an extra $1 tax per pack on top of the usual sales tax.  Considering Va is a tobacco state I'm surprised they got away with it.


----------



## Ringel05

Ernie S. said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk! I remember 27 cents a pack and buck seventy five cartons.
Click to expand...


We used to have cigarette machines on all the military bases, drop in a quarter and choose which pack you wanted.  If there weren't any cigarette machines around you just went to the PX or base convenience store and told the clerk you were buying them for your parents.  Nobody questioned it.


----------



## theliq

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..


  Around $16 for 20 in Australia at 08.03.12...thats 03.o8.12 in the US.....just sayin  tl


----------



## theliq

Ernie S. said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk! I remember 27 cents a pack and buck seventy five cartons.
Click to expand...

 BLOODY HELL Ernie,when was that 1925 ???????steve trust your keeping well


----------



## Ernie S.

Mid 60's. The $1.75 cartons were at the PX at West Point. A friend's dad was retired Navy and would head there once a month for cheap groceries and smokes. Sometimes I'd go along.


----------



## theliq

Ernie S. said:


> Mid 60's. The $1.75 cartons were at the PX at West Point. A friend's dad was retired Navy and would head there once a month for cheap groceries and smokes. Sometimes I'd go along.


 Gee I thought you were in your forties Ernie


----------



## asaratis

Lucky Strike
$6.10


----------



## rightwinger

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..



You shouldnt smoke anyway

It makes your weenie shrivel up


----------



## copsnrobbers

I bought a pack of Marlboro Blacks today. They're excellent. Packed well, smoke so smooth, best drawing cigarette I've ever smoked. I'm sticking with them for a while. Man, I just like the Marlboro's best.
They were on sale for $7.10 plus tax.


----------



## Mr.Nick

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..



$5.00

Back in the day (1998) I remember buying half-cartons for 7 bucks on special. They were generally like $25.000 a carton..

Of course that was until the smoke nazis arrived (aka progressives)...

All of a sudden they know what is best for everyone...


----------



## uscitizen

SillyWabbit said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> $46 a carton here. $52 in Florida a year ago
> There's a place in town that has loose tobacco, the tubes and machines to roll them. They hand you a container of tobacco, and the steel cartridge that holds the tubes, explain how to use the machine and you put the cartridge in the slot, dump in your tobacco and push the button.
> 4 minutes later, you have 200 cigarettes in a Tupperware tub and you stack them back into the box the tubes came in. On the way out, you pay 25 bucks, including tax and you're done. The wife smokes menthols which cost 2 bucks more. $52 and I have 20 packs. It takes me maybe 15 minutes including a 25 cent cup of coffee and a chat with the cute blond owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
Click to expand...


I recall .40/pack cowboy killers back when gas was .35/gal.

The repubs in my red state are trying to get a statewide smoking ban her in KY.
So far it has been county by county.


----------



## Mr.Nick

uscitizen said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the roll-your-own place down the road last year. Once.
> Not worth the effort to me.
> So much tobacco falls out, IMO.
> 
> I buy Marlboro Special Blend 100s for $39.49 a carton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh, forty bucks a carton, that really takes me back to the good old days.
> 
> I remember, waaaayyyyy back when, I would walk across the street from my high school and buy a pack of smokes for a buck from the gas station there. _That_ was good times people!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall .40/pack cowboy killers back when gas was .35/gal.
> 
> The repubs in my red state are trying to get a statewide smoking ban her in KY.
> So far it has been county by county.
Click to expand...


You mean republicans need to agree to a tax in order to pass a bill which has nothing to do with smoking??

That is what democrats call "compromise."

I call that shit retarded...

Yeah, lets "compromise" civil liberties to death and set precedence to kill others...

I suppose most people will have to pass the bill before they can see whats in it.

Sounds like a fun game to me...


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Nick said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost average is $8.00 near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were $3.25 in a convenience store. Just sayin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5.00
> 
> Back in the day (1998) I remember buying half-cartons for 7 bucks on special. They were generally like $25.000 a carton..
> 
> Of course that was until the smoke nazis arrived (aka progressives)...
> 
> All of a sudden they know what is best for everyone...
Click to expand...


Should have just banned the cancer sticks years ago


----------



## Emma

copsnrobbers said:


> Cost average is *$8.00* near me.. Liberal state equates to high taxes.
> I was in Virginia last week.
> They were *$3.25* in a convenience store. Just sayin..



You think _that's_ expensive ??? 

Pfffft. 

You should see the mark up on _this shit_!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

According to this link:

http://http://www.theawl.com/2011/06/what-a-pack-of-cigarettes-costs-state-by-state

W. Virginia $4.74 a pack at gas station convenience stores, was the lowest.

The highest was New York at $11.90 a pack.


----------



## copsnrobbers

SillyWabbit said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought three packs of Marlboro today. I miss placed two of them within an hour of buying them.
> Let me suggest this: Don't have a stroke, it really will fuck with your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise not to. I cannot, however, promise what my brain will do.
> 
> Now I'm scared--and taking an aspirin.
Click to expand...


I'm doin 3 a day.. Tiny yellows.


----------



## rightwinger

copsnrobbers said:


> I bought a pack of Marlboro Blacks today. They're excellent. Packed well, smoke so smooth, best drawing cigarette I've ever smoked. I'm sticking with them for a while. Man, I just like the Marlboro's best.
> They were on sale for $7.10 plus tax.



If you didn't set them on fire, they would last longer


----------



## copsnrobbers

Big Black Dog said:


> Malboro 100's are $5.60 a pack here in northwestern Illinois.  I quit smoking last August.  Guess it's a good thing cause that's like $56.00 a carton.  It's insane.  BTW, I'd love a smoke right about now.  Damn...



I'm smoking a Marlboro BLACK regular right now. 






I want to try these Blu Electrics, maybe you should give them a try too.


----------



## BluePhantom

About $4.50 in Salem, Oregon.  No sales tax or they would be higher.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Douger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its like $5.45 for a pack of Newport 100's down here in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Newpotes cause violent behavior, a speech impediment and left males without the ability to pull their pants up or correctly wear a ball cap.
> Could be a conspiracy.......dunno ?
Click to expand...


they also cause pussies to run to Costa Rica fearing that the Muslims are coming...


----------



## firstresident

They should just be BANNED! Poison!


----------

